# Copying programs from SD DVR



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

There's probably a few ways to do it, but the most direct for me seems to be to play them and record to a PC via a video capture card. Due to my layout, I'll probably end up using a standard video coax cable with "F" connectors. The card is an old TV tuner card I used a long time back, but it only has an analog tuner with an F connector and an RCA video input. So it'll be an SD program out the F connector on the Dish box set to Ch 3 or 4 via coax to an F connector input on an analog card. Not gonna be spectacular HD super video, I know that.

Question is, the video card software can record in various formats, VCD, DVD, MPEG3, MPEG4 and a few others. Does it matter? If I want to transfer the end product to another PC, will it matter?

I've only got about 8-10 hours of programs to transfer, and then only because they are shows that might never be run again and probably won't ever be released on DVD. (John Larroquette Show for one)

I guess this might be more of a tech thread than a Dish thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Usually a program is doing compression. Any format is possible.

Also, you you could use standalone DVR writer boxes. Some of them have component input, so HD (if the output still working for the recordings) - you could get in HD.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally I'd go for MPEG4 because most devices (iPod, PSP, other small devices) will be able to play it back.


----------

